# Emergency: Please read.



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

My ND doe's water has broken and now she is dropping blood. Not a lot, but enough to worry us. She's doing small pushes. Her water broke about an hour ago. My dad went in and felt a nose but it was a whole hand deep. Is there anything I can do to speed up the process? Should I go in with my tiny hands and try and get a kid out?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, you need to go in and try to feel what's going on. She may need help getting her cervix dialated or the kid may be jammed up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you can only feel a nose, the kid needs pushed back and repositioned. You should be able to feel front feet first, and a nose in between them in a correctly positioned kid. 
Go back in and gently push the kid back, and find the front legs. Pull the front legs forward and keep the head from turning back. Gently pull when she pushes, and pull the kid out.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I think you'd have better luck since you have smaller hands. Try to find a leg. And stay calm.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

following...


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep us updated! I agree, you should go in with your little hands and feel how the kid is positioned.. Find those front feet


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with everyone above, good luck, stay calm, and keep us updated


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

I went in and dilated her a bit more. She began to push harder and a bubble emerged. Once it hit the ground it broke. It was not the baby's sac. We are giving her a few minutes to gather herself and maybe she can do the rest on her own. If not then I will deliver her baby(ies)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't wait too long, and good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How she doing ?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Bubble emerged with no baby?? What happened to the nose your dad felt?


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

It was a bubble. And he can still feel the nose and now there's one hoof. The bubble had little baby poops in it.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's time to pull.... Especially if she has been in labor over an hour...

I was just reading in another thread that some Pygmy goats deliver kids one arm first because the shoulders are so wide.. Not sure if it is the same with Nigerians but if this was my doe I would be getting that kid out now..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, gently pull on the leg as she contracts and try to reach above the knee if possible. You don't want to wait until she's exhausted.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I Agree...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If there is already kid poop in there that kid is stressed out. Go back in and pull the kid OUT, don't just go back in and feel. He needs to come out now.
After you pull him out go back in and see if there is another, if you feel another kid pull that one out too, go back in and feel for yet another kid, etc. If you don't feel another kid, then take your arm back out. 
The doe will need to go on antibiotics for about a week.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

How's it going? I'm worried about you and your goat.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Sending positive thoughts!!
Hope things are ok!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

How are things going? Hope you've gotten then out okay...


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

She just wouldn't have them.i couldn't get my hand in futh


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Is she still alive?


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't give up... That kid is stuck.. Needs to come out now or mama needs a vet..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is the doe ok? Please give us more details. If your doe is still alive, you need to call a vet to get the kid out or your doe will not make it.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Further so I used some more lube. I got them out and lo and behold 1 doeling and 1 buckling healthy as can be!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank god! Good job getting them out! Did you check for a third kid as well?


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes I did. I'm very pleased with my doe. Thank you everyone!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Yay!!!! What a tuff little doe you have. Good job not giving up! Yay happy dance!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any pics of the babies?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, so happy...Great job not giving up.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

not a good one. I'll take some more.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Just glad they are healthy! We'll wait for pix till they are settled in!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yay! Good job!


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow!! Great job!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Good job - kids look like they have pretty colors.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well done ! Good for you ! You definitely saved your doe and the babies !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it turned out OK. 
They are adorable.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, you had me worried. Now, remember--_because you reached inside the doe, she should have a course of antibiotics_--others can tell you the dosage. Looking forward to hearing and seeing their progress. :-D


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Greeat job!!! Wonderful outcome!!!:leap:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh, congrats! You are very brave. I would probably have been scared silly! Can't wait to see more pictures of your babies.


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

They are adorable! Good job!


----------



## Daniellequestrian (Jan 28, 2015)

thank you! they are eating extremely well. How much should a 18 hour old kid get every feeding?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ha Ha great pictures ! Love hat little one its your dog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is a good one to go by


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good job getting them out! They are very cute!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Super cute! Love the one with your dog!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:leap:Huzzah!!!!!:leap: You did SUPER!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome job helping your mama goat and her babies! I would of freaked out..Congrats on your two little ones!! They are precious!:thumbup:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just read through this thread..congrats and good job!!!



> How much should a 18 hour old kid get every feeding?


weigh babies and multiply that by 16 to get weight in oz...then multiply that by 10% to see how much per day they need...then divide that into four feedings...after eah bottle stand baby up and feel tummy...you want a flat but firm tummy..not too poochy or sunken in...adjust +/- as needed by 1/4 oz at a time...re weight baby weekly and adjust amount of milk they need...

best wishes!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay, I'm glad everything worked out! Give momma some extra treats and love, she's a tough one.


----------

